
How Are Custom Mobile Apps Boosting the Hospitality Industry? - aaron_p
https://blog.intuz.com/how-are-custom-mobile-apps-boosting-the-hospitality-industry/?utm_source=ycombinator&utm_medium=Hospitality-apps
======
niravbond
I always prefer my clients to go for the custom native app. They wanted to
have hybrid app for their hotel app. I feel hybrid apps are slow in
performance and lack standard os UI.

Custom apps serve better and stand out among other rivals. You can create the
app based on your customer's needs. That can be only done by custom mobile app
design. It will boost product brand and user engagements ie: Airbnb, Uber,
Tinder are good examples of custom native apps.

